# Surging?? Go offline and drive away!



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

With the new flat rate surge they are taking most of the surge for themselves. It typically surges where there is traffic and lots of hassle. Since the per minute pay is very low in most markets this means low pay.

Don't be a sucker! If it looks like it is surging and they are charging the passenger more, go offline and drive away! 
Let them pay drivers a fair rate again.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

I take the surge and then drive away, far away using DF. Then when I get close to my destination, I turn off the DF, accept next ping with the surge and Uber pays it. The upfront price never includes a driver that drove from a surge area that was 20 miles away. Everytime when I check the details of the payment, Uber is negative.

I do this a lot on my way home from the day job.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

for events grab surge , turn off rides and turn on delivery. at least in my market. only uber. lyft dont bother, unless you want to sort through pics, trying to find a winner. Because she is hot and didn't tip. I will be using Channels photo, not Chanel. Not the sharpest knife in the drawer, can't spell her working name.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> With the new flat rate surge they are taking most of the surge for themselves. It typically surges where there is traffic and lots of hassle. Since the per minute pay is very low in most markets this means low pay.
> 
> Don't be a sucker! If it looks like it is surging and they are charging the passenger more, go offline and drive away!
> Let them pay drivers a fair rate again.


Or just keep the surge and drive to a different area. The surge is how we equalize the low mileage rates.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Ssgcraig said:


> I take the surge and then drive away, far away using DF. Then when I get close to my destination, I turn off the DF, accept next ping with the surge and Uber pays it. The upfront price never includes a driver that drove from a surge area that was 20 miles away. Everytime when I check the details of the payment, Uber is negative.
> 
> I do this a lot on my way home from the day job.


this is exactly what i do during big events

i make sure im getting a surge while the person paying the fare isnt paying surge


----------

